# Whadda mess!



## barbieheid (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi peoples, []

 I just got a flask in from ebay, and the seller had warned that 'there is a big glump of something in it.'

 I worked at it all day. Turns out it was two solid inches of hardened clay, like I've seen in the south, but underneath was worse. Smelled like a pine tree exploded!

 I guess a ton of pine goo, about another inch layer, had gotten into it somehow. I dumped some straight acetone into it and it seems to be dissolving pretty well. It's OK to leave the acetone in overnight, isn't it?

 Thanks,


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes you can leave the acetone in over night. Might even need longer. If that doesn't work use gasoline (BUT BE CAREFUL!!!!!!!)

 BA


----------



## barbieheid (Jan 13, 2006)

> ORIGINAL:  BottleArchaeologist
> 
> Yes you can leave the acetone in over night. Might even need longer. If that doesn't work use gasoline (BUT BE CAREFUL!!!!!!!)
> 
> ...


----------



## capsoda (Jan 13, 2006)

Acetone is just as dangerous as gasolene. It has the same fire and explosion rating as gasolene. 

 Be careful!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 13, 2006)

Someone said carburator cleaner worked on this stuff. I havent tried yet but I have a couple "problem" bottles I want to try that nothing else worked on.
 Whatever you do make sure you do it outside.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 15, 2006)

I've delt with that as well. Acetone evaporates as fast or faster that alcohol. Snap a ballon something over it. If it dries out before you rinse you get nowhere. When you dump it don't use the sink, I makes an awful mess and can plug the drain. I've fould the best thig to start with is just warm to near hot repeated tap water baths. It's more environmentally friendly and will eventually soften it and come out in globs. Then chemically finish it. No matter what, it's work.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 15, 2006)

Carburator cleaner will work really well but can burn the skin and eyes.[&:]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 15, 2006)

ya, nothing more fun than spraying carb cleaner in you engine and having it splash back in your eye. Well... maybe working under your car and having brake fluid drip in your eye, thats fun too.

 Trying the hot water method ... lets see how it works.


----------



## barbieheid (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, it all worked out well. The acetone took out the pine goo but I had to do *a lot* of scrubbing to get the rest of the clay out.

 Anybody have any ideas on what to do about scratched bottles (on the outside)? I bought some Nu Finish but it did'nt do squat.

 Thanks,


----------



## barbieheid (Jan 15, 2006)

>When you dump it don't use the sink, I makes an awful mess and can plug the drain. 

 I dumped it outside, and now the whole area by the dumpster smells like a nail polish salon, LOL[8D]


----------

